# 2011 Synapse Hi-Mod



## Profetilla (Aug 1, 2010)

Greetings to everyone.

I am new to the forum and do not know if there is any place to present publicly, sorry!:blush2: In any case I appear publicly now!

I want to return to the world of road, on a Cannondale of course:thumbsup: , and looking I found this interesting forum. 

I want an 2011 European Cannondale Synapse Hi-mod Ultegra Compact, like this:



My biggest dilemma is the size, I measure 32,7"(83cm) Inseam, and 5'8"(173cm) tall, and I have doubts between a 51 or 54. I like 51 size for the horitzontal tob tube, but whit my inseam i dont' know:idea: 

Can someone help me with the size?

Thank you very much everybody!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

For what it's worth....I'm 5' 81/2" (174cm) with 31" inseam....and ride an '09 Synapse Carbon in a 54 and it's perfect for me. I can't see where a 51 would be comfortable.

**


----------



## agreen99 (Jun 24, 2010)

5'9, 32" inseam on a 52cm CAAD9. 

The knee position is perfect with a Thompson setback seatpost and 11(need to doublecheck this)cm stem. The seat is centered in the clamp. Had 54cm and 56cm frames in the past, this is the best fit yet.

Get fitted by someone that knows what they're doing. Put it on a trainer and fine-tune it before you buy. Since we're close to "Average" it's pretty easy to borrow bikes to test various fits.


----------



## Profetilla (Aug 1, 2010)

It seems that 54 is the perfect fit as I thought.

The CAAD9(Supersix) in size 52 is almost identical to the horizontal top tube of Synapse size 54.

I want Synapse because it has the head tube higher than SuperSix. I also do many miles, but not compete. I think the Synapse is perfect.

Now I can go to the dealer with the size more clearly.

Thank you very much! As soon as I have the bike I will put the photos! :thumbsup:


----------

